

Stanford's Iphone Application Programming class online, for free - dzlobin
http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs193p/cgi-bin/index.php 

======
dzlobin
Just as a note to this: these lectures are actually pretty excellent, and the
professors are both apple engineers who are very bright and fairly clear. They
also have a guest lecture series which is on their list of lectures on Itunes
U, all or most of which are centered around creating startups.

